# Whats everyones Fav. Top water



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Whats everyons Fav Top Water???....id have to say mine is a rapala floating minnow....


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

recent topwater thread


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

depends on the situation, currently it would be the buzzfrog, followed by a spook or a sammy and then a chugbug


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Rattlin Chug Bug - real slow, one pop every 3-10 seconds
Jitterbug - slow steady retieve with a pause every 3-4 seconds
Zoom Horny Toad - faster steady retrieve - this bait still amazes me


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I like a poppin minnow or a jitterbug


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

mirror buzz bait
rattlin chug bug
walkin the dog with my sinkin salty shads


----------

